# Bachelor duties



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or is it a real pain in the ass after seperation to have to do everything yourself? I've outsourced my laundry recently because I couldn't be bothered and I eat out/order takeaway delivery food every night especially with my daughter around. I just can't get into groceries, for 1.5 people it's just not worth it! The only one with food in the fridge in my apartment is my cat!

I'm also thinking of hiring cleaners for my bathrooms... I wasn't this lazy at the start but now I'm so "meh" about things. If my daughter didn't have the other room I would be leasing it out by now too so I may have a housekeeper who pays me rent! Now daughter's not complaining about the food, it's better than "mum's" cooking anyway. The place is still maintained and such, but I hate doing it!

Damn sometimes I do miss having a woman in the house, bah! Anyone else hate housekeeping?


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Hate it but did it before anyway so nothings changed really. I still put it off as much as possible but do it in the end.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I travel a lot. When I am alone I barely bother cooking. When I am with the family, I indulge my inner chef, making notes about recipes.


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly, no. My ex wife was not all that good at keeping things clean and got worse over time. You don't always like to do it, sure, but it can be satisfying to make your home the way you want it. Plus, baking is therapy, cooking is fun, and ....... okay, I don't have one for laundry.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Not a guy, but I cook enough for several meals, and refrigerate or freeze. I enjoy cooking, eating out is generally less healthy, and honestly, once I'm in for the evening, I rarely want to go back out.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course. I do it as part of home-making for myself and my kids. But I work where I live so environment is important to me. I suppose I would outsource if I could but around here management of household help is very dicey and my work situation doesn't really call for it right now. I may consider it when I graduate, depending on how much work I have. But I can get students easily from the local college. 

I think it's nice to outsource if you can. It provides jobs for others. But sometimes it's just as much hassle to figure out the pay, the liability, the taxes and paperwork and scheduling the hours when it won't interfere with your own comings and goings, taking care of problems that come up with quality...the overhead required for outsourcing can be just as much time as it takes to do the work in the first place, depending how streamlined you are.

My place is very streamlined. Even with two kids the logistics are easy because I only focus on the basics.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out why the women haven't come over here to bash you for your line of thinking - i.e. housekeeping is a woman's obligation...

Anyways I do hire a housekeeper myself because it makes me happy and she is so much better at organizing things than I am. But she only comes one day a week, so the rest of the week is all on me. I do my own laundry, but that doesn't mean that I always fold everything  If I don't when I come home on the day that she was there it's always nice and folded on the dryer. Even the fitted sheets!!!

Anyways, if you can afford it and it makes you feel better then by all means do it. But it's not woman's work.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> But it's not woman's work.


Yes it is 
Lol

But on a serious note, you can kinda tell a home with a woman's touch apart from a home which is manhandled. That's what I meant when I mentioned I miss having a woman around the house.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow.

I'm a bachelorette now. I still clean and cook and do laundry.

I guess if I was in an apartment, I would not be doing much laundry LOL!

But do what you do. I just think it's funny how helpless men can be sometimes.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I know women my age that can't boil an egg or iron there clothes properly. It's people i general that are useless.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm staying in an apartment now, but still loads of laundry!

Eh? Women who can't boil an egg or iron their clothes properly? Meh, I kinda spent 4 years of my life with a woman who at the very least really made my house, a home. Hence I handed over the house no question on our postnup, so that's my standard 

I think I would be really pissed though if I had to lose half my assets to a woman who didn't contribute at all! =O


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I know what you mean. It's odd that I did a huge part of the cooking and cleaning when I was married, but just don't care much for it now. I guess the "guy" in me has kicked in and it just doesn't bother me much to not have everything spotless. As for the cooking, I prefer something rather quick now as opposed to slaving over a stove for a full course meal every day.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I would guess it is a lot easier than doing everything when two people are involved. Doing everything for just yourself seems like it would be a breeze in comparison.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> But on a serious note, you can kinda tell a home with a woman's touch apart from a home which is manhandled. That's what I meant when I mentioned I miss having a woman around the house.


Watch it RD...your inner marshmallow is showing 

A friend of ours is newly single... he wife took half of everything and left.

He was crying into his beer late one night recently about cushions! 
How his wife took all the cushions and now he has none and he can't get comfy on the sofa any more... 

He slurringly told us at least 10x that night..." i really miss those cushions"

We just gave him a hug and told him it was ok and normal to miss her.

PS: Definitely hire the cleaner etc... if you can afford it. I agree life to short to spend it cleaning showers and windows if you don't have to!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband had been a batchelor for a long time when we met, and his house was always sparkling clean, fridge and bar were stocked, yard always looked great...it is called taking care of your property. If you can't do it, sell it and get an one bedroom apartment.


----------

